# Perfect mini hopper for Mazzer



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Here is the eBay blind shaker knock off... Fits very nicely on top of the Mazzer Mini Electronic throat... Think the SJ shares the same throat...

Thought I would share as I see a lot of people looking for mini hopper solutions...

There is a little side to side wiggle but it is not falling off unless you knock it... I did have it taped on with black electrical tape at one point. No need really.

If you want to single dose the lid is also a good fit to go directly into the grinder throat on its own...

eBay link - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F372559204451


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks great. Also...that negative display on the Eureka...take my money.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

catpuccino said:


> Looks great. Also...that negative display on the Eureka...take my money.


I love the display on the mignon. Really easy to use & so easy to quickly change the timed dose


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> I love the display on the mignon. Really easy to use & so easy to quickly change the timed dose


Have you modded the micrometer wheel too?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> Have you modded the micrometer wheel too?


Yeah. If you go back through my starred threads you will see I've started a thread with some more pictures.

It works really well.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi , can you point me in the direction for these on ebay please.



HowardSmith said:


> Here is the eBay blind shaker knock off... Fits very nicely on top of the Mazzer Mini Electronic throat... Think the SJ shares the same throat...
> 
> Thought I would share as I see a lot of people looking for mini hopper solutions...


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Obidi said:


> Hi , can you point me in the direction for these on ebay please.


Link added to first post


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Odd Chinese description - mentions silicone material and later aluminium. Is it all metal or some parts silicone rubber?

John

-


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

ajohn said:


> Odd Chinese description - mentions silicone material and later aluminium. Is it all metal or some parts silicone rubber?
> 
> John
> 
> -


Yes the Chinese do a good job with descriptions...

I had not noticed the silicone in the description TBH...

This is all aluminium.... pretty sure anyway. Will take a closer look tonight.

Not sure if they are trying to say it is powder coated.... maybe they are ballsing that up.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> Yes the Chinese do a good job with descriptions...
> 
> I had not noticed the silicone in the description TBH...
> 
> ...


I suspect it's a silicone aluminium







not sure if that exists but could do.

The shortish Chinese dosing rings that come up with them on a search are pretty good. Thick rim that fits in the filter basket so leaves a depression around the grinds - helps keep them in place.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espresso-Coffee-Dosage-Cylinder-Coffee-Dosage-Rings-Dosing-Ring-Funnels/223222464795?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thanks for the post.

John

-


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

ajohn said:


> I suspect it's a silicone aluminium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have an eBay special IDR that I am currently using & enjoying...

It sits on top of the portafilter & does not go down into the basket.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F173651033122


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Talking cheaper options. Not sure if these are on Ebay

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07BF53ZZW/ref=dp_cerb_1?th=1

Also prime but amazon have really jacked the price of them up since I bought mine. All seem to be the same so name doesn't mean much. Also a 53mm one for Sage small baskets

I found this helped a lot with consistency

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B079BYQSMT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

One problem - it's a little under 58mm dia so I use it a little off centre rubbing on the basket as I rotate it.







Have to do the same if it was 58mm dia. I don't fully tamp with it. It will tamp to amazing pressures. I managed to get 17g in a 14g basket by mistake.







Wrong basket in the portafilter.

John

-


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

ajohn said:


> Talking cheaper options. Not sure if these are on Ebay
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07BF53ZZW/ref=dp_cerb_1?th=1
> 
> ...


Well if you want to solve your chisel 'problem' this one is 58.4.... I have one.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F392142936477


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> Well if you want to solve your chisel 'problem' this one is 58.4.... I have one.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F392142936477










I like the 3 to 4cm error mentioned in the listing.

Not sure. I use 3 makes of basket. (Thanks to Sage) Would need to measure but might find still needing to do the same to a lesser extent on one and may not go into another.








However I am a big fan of lesser costing coffee items especially in areas like this.

John

-


----------

